

Ask HN: HN APIs (or lack thereof) - Fastidious

I looked to see if this was asked before, but could not find anything. Are there any plans to implement APIs on HN for logins, votes, comments, etc.? Each application I use (iOS) constantly breaks, because they all scrape HN.<p>If this has been asked and answered before, please point me to the right direction. Thanks!
======
Flux159
As far as I know, HN offers an official API here:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

But it specifically says "We hope to improve it over time, and may later
enable access to private per-user data using OAuth." So I'm assuming that
login, votes, comments, submission is for a future release of the API. That
might be why the apps you use resort to scraping HN.

For reference, here's the blog post talking about the release of the API:
[http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-
api](http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-api)

~~~
Fastidious
Thank you!

